# Pregnant and itchy nipples?



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

I am 32 weeks pregnant with my first. My nipples are itching a pretty good bit. I have used that lanolin stuff on them a couple of times, and it seems to help for a couple of days, but then the itching is back. I'm concerned about this, and I keep hearing about thrush. If I have yeast I don't want to start out my breastfeeding relationship this way! (I don't know if thrush is possible when I'm still just pregnant.)

What could it be?

Do I need to be doing something to ensure a good start with my baby?


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

I had itchy nips off and on while pregnant. I had my baby 7 1/2 weeks ago and I have not noticed any itching. No thrush or anything. It might be the hormones...
take care


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

I had rather itchy nipples early on in pregnancy. Thrush never even crossed my mind. But man, it was sure hard to try to scratch an itchy nipple that was so sore!! I'd wait and see. But that's my first line of defense against any potential problem. Thankfully, "wait and see" has been my best cure yet!


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

I had forgotten all about it until I saw your post. But my nipples itched badly during my last trimester of pregnancy. What kind of helped (but not really). Was coconut oil, I had it on a stick and would rub it on my nipples (like chapstick). It does go away if it's any consolation.


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

Yay, thanks everybody! Soooo glad to hear this is normal! I was worried we were going to have a problem on our hands, and I really want breastfeeding to go as smoothly as possible those first days/weeks! Thanks again!


----------

